# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Rituale festive të traditës folklorike

## drini_në_TR

Çfarë është "festa e verës"?

----------------------------- 
Një nga penat më të shquara të letrave shqipe, Faik Konica, përshkruan hollësisht ç'është Festa e Verës apo, ndryshe, Festa e Luleve. "Kjo është një festë ku stërgjyshërit tanë, kur Krishterimi s'kishte lindur ende, kremtonin me romakët dhe grekët e vjetër perëndinë e luleve dhe të shelgjeve", shprehet Konica në një nga veprat e tij. Më tej ai vazhdon: "Kjo ishte një festë ku të parët tanë rrethonin me verore degët e shelgjeve, të thanave e dëllinjave dhe mbushnin shtëpitë e tyre me lulet e dafinave dhe të gjithë shelgjeve të bekuar". 

Në ditët e sotme elbasanasit vazhdojnë traditën qindravjeçare të kremtimit të Festës së Verës apo të Luleve. Kjo është një festë pagane dhe është festuar vetëm në qytetin e Elbasanit. Në këtë ditë amvisat elbasanase përgatisin ëmbëlsira ku spikat ballokumja, një ëmbëlsirë që përgatitet vetëm në këtë qytet. Vitet e fundit Elbasanin e kanë vizituar shumë familjarë nga qytete të tjera, por edhe shqiptarë nga jashtë kufijve. Shumë shqiptarë të Maqedonisë dhe të Kosovës i janë bashkuar Festës së Luleve. Shelgjet dhe lulet janë një tjetër simbol i kësaj feste. Kohë më parë Elbasani quhej "qyteti i luleve", por ka vite që ky emërtim tingëllon i huaj për banorët e këtij qyteti. Ditën e 14 marsit të gjithë fëmijët mblidhen dhe thurin kurora me lule, i vënë ato në kokat e tyre dhe shpërndajnë ëmbëlsirën-simbol, ballokumen. Pak vite më parë kjo festë dukej se u harrua, por qytetarët e Elbasanit nuk e lejuan shuarjen e kësaj tradite. 

Një tjetër Traditë nga besimi dhe folklori jonë  :buzeqeshje: 
Përshëndetje
Drini.

----------


## korçar

Ja edhe nje gje me shume ne "trasten" time. Nuk eshte shume e rende jo, ka akoma vend per tu mbushur...

Nje pyetje: si kaloi kjo feste nga kremtimi i perendise se luleve ne zjarre qe behen duke djegur shkarpa - kusherinjte e luleve? Apo mos po e ngaterroj me diten e veres une! Ka ndonje lidhje midis te dyjave apo po ja fut kot une?

----------


## shigjeta

Shume festa sic eshte ajo e Dites se Veres jane pak te njohura ose nuk festohen me nga brezat e sotem. Disa prej tyre i njoh vetem si emra, te permendura nga gjysherit ose njerez te moshuar. Gjithmone kur i kam degjuar me kane nxitur nje fare kurioziteti per pikenisjen dhe zanfillen e tyre. Keto festa kane ritualet e tyre qe jane kaluar brez pas brezi, pjese e te cilave jane dhe kenge te ndryshme, qe kendohen ne kohe te caktuar te festes.  

******

Kenget e Motmotit lidhen kryesisht me punet e bujqesise dhe kohen e tyre. Ne to paraqitet aktiviteti ne punet blegtorale, bujqesore, ekonomike. Kenget e motmotit jane te lashta. Sot nuk mund ti gjejme keto kenge te plota. Po, edhe ne variantet qe kane mbetur ne ditet e sotme ato perseri ruajne elemente te lashta. Kenget e muajve, kenget e festave te vitit, si Dita e Veres, kenget e ardhjes se dallendysheve etj nuk kane asnje element fetar te krishterimit ose myslimanizmit. Bile edhe ritet per keto festa jane te vjetra. Diten e Marsit ne dyert e shtepive njerezit vinin dege thane, ne Maj dilnin per te mbledhur lule. Perpara se te vijne dallendyshet te vegjelit e stolisin qafen me verore. Njerezit kur dilnin diten e Majit hanin hudher te njome etj. Ne juge naten e vitit te ri hedhin ne zjarr _percje_(dellinje - bime qe vene ne zjarr naten e vitit te ri) dhe e vinin re kur kerciste.
Ne periudhen e perhapjes se krishterimit mjaft nga keto rite u bene fetare. Keshtu kolendrat jane larguar nga riti i vjeter i buzmit (trung qe vihet ne zjarr naten e festes se vitit te ri). Ne pragun e pranveres behen karnavalet, periudha e kreshmeve perpara pashkeve. Ne kete kohe behen llazoret qe lidhen edhe me kenget e Shen Lazarit. Me ardhjen e pranveres moti ngrohet dhe garperinjte e zahpinjte perteriten. Po pikerisht mbasi ne Mars bie Vangjelizmoi, kenga e vjeter kunder ketyre zvaranikeve te demshem u lidh me kete kremte me gjithe se ne te vertete akoma kenga ruan elementin ritual pagan te zileve dhe te kemboreve, qe perdoren kur kendohet kenga. Po keshtu ndodh edhe per Rusticat. Edhe brenda ritit te ketyre kengeve gjejme elementin pagan te te ngrenit tok  refeneja - qe mund te jete ndoshta nje element i komunitetit primitiv. Ne myslimanet e jugut, kjo eshte perzier me diten e Nevruzit. Keshtu edhe per diten e Shengjergjit,  per kenget e Shen Gjinit etj
Duhet vene re se ne kenget e motmotit aty ku nuk ka element fetar kristian ose mysliman, i kendohet kohes se punes, luleve, shpendeve dhe diteve te shenuara te vitit qe lidhen me te mbjellat, te korrat, me mbarimin e puneve te vjeshtes , me shiun. Ne keto kenge tregohet dashuria per punen, per natyren , per bollekurn. Ne kohe te vjetera njeriu duke mos qene i zoti per te shpjeguar shkencerisht fenomenet e natyres i ka lidhur keto me shume zakone pagane. Ne kohen e thatesires, nga mungesa e kanaleve ai kerkonte ndihmen e shume formulave magjike. Keshtu kemi shfaqjen e dordolecit dhe kengen Dordolecit  bjerna shi ose Rona rona peperona  bjere shi ne arat tona

----------


## shigjeta

*Kolendrat*

Me 23 dhjetor behen kolendrat. Me 24 eshte dita e kolendravet. Djemte, ne mbremje mblidhen ne nje vend ku kendojne e lozin deri ne mes te nates. Pastaj vene shpepi me shtepi dhe me nje comikle ose comange u bien dyerve e portave. Zonja e shtepise ngrihet dhe hap porten. Me gjithe qe eshte kohe gjumi nuk zemrohen qe u kane prishur qetesine kolendaret, tecilet kendojne kenget e rastit. Si mbajojne zonja e shtepise u jep nga nje kolender dhe nga pak geshtenja.
*comange  shkop i bariut i trashe ne krye


*Dita e veres*

Dita e veres festohet ne 14 mars dhe zgjat dy dite. Kjo feste fillon qe pas dreke te dites se pare. Gjithe njerezit, po sidomos femijet dalin neper fusha ku kendojne, lozin valle, mbledhin lule; djemte mbledhin dhe dellinja. Lulet vajzat i vene neper vrimat e murit, neper dritaret e neper portat. Gjithe pasdrekja shkon duke shetitur neper fusha. Ne mbremje ndezin dellinja (bejne dumene) Dumene e ndezin rreth shtepise ose neper livadhet prane; femijet hidhen persiper zjarrit, tundin edhe zile. Kur ndezin dumene, ndodhen edhe gjithe njerezite  shtepise. Me vone bejne "piligrine" e ne kete kohe thone"piligri moj piligri mos dil jashte, t'i mbush syte me hi"
Ne Kosove te Permetit darken e Dites se Veres bejne gati kulecet. Ne mengjes pa gdhire nena vete ne krua, lag kulacin dhe kthehet me doren plot me uje kroi e me bare te njome. Me te hyre ne shtepi sperkat cdo qoshe qe te mos kete pleshta e cimka gjate veres. Pastaj u njom fytyren gjithe njerezve te shtepise qe te mos i zene ethet dhe uron per shume vjete Diten e Veres. U jep embelsira e veze femijve duke u thene "qofshi te embel si sheqeri e te bardhe si veza"
Para se te gdhihet, nusja e re merr nje veze pak vere e buke, rri ne oborr dhe duke perseritur "qofsha e bardhe si veza dhe e kuqe si vera" ha nga pak buke pi pak vere dhe vezen e shkon rreth fytyres.
Ne Opar femijet kur ngrihen ne mengjes prekin me dore nga nje cope hekur se e kane per mire. Diten e Veres ngrihen te gjithe shume shpejt dhe duke marre me vete kulece veze, sheqer, mjalte vene ne krua qe te lahen.  Ne krua thone tri here "mire mengjes o krua, lashe te ligat e mora te mirat". Edhe kulacin e lagin tri here dhe secil e kafshon tri here; gjithashtu edhe vezen. Ne krua vete cdo djale me babane, nenen ose me ndonje te aferm te shtepise.
Kulaci qe hane ne krua quhet "kulac i kroit". Kur kthehen nga kroi u thone njerezve te shtepise "mire mengjes" dhe keta u pergjigjen "mire se na arthte". Pastaj perseri ata qe ishin ne krua u thone "me shendet e bereqet" ne shtepi femijet marrin nga nje molle e nga nje luge sheqer. Buket ne kete dite i zene me qiqer.
Femijet shetitin neper fshat, vene ne cdo shtepi ku marrin veze. Ata i urojne "paci kemben e mbare!"
Per ate qe vete per heren e pare Diten e Vers ne nje shtepi, thone "na beri kembe". Me vezet qe mbledhin, femijet lozin duke i perpjekur dhe kujt i del veza me e forte ia merr tjetrit. Diten e Veres femijet lyhen me mjalte ne balle. Te gjithe vishen me rroba te reja e nuk punojne gjithe diten.

*dumene- zjarr me kashte ne raste festash, sidomos darken e ShenGjinit.

----------


## shigjeta

Me poshte jane disa kenge qe kendohen ne zona te ndryshme per Diten e Veres. 

_Gjirokaster_

Moj zonj e uruar
Fle apo je zgjuar?
Hidhi lloze ders 
Se erdhi dit e vers
Ngreu nuse hap qilare
Te gostit keta beqare
*Kjo kenge kendohet nga te vegjelit, qe shkojne shtepi me shtepi per te uruar diten e veres


_Shkoder_

Tue dale e duel vera, joho del vere
Ti na dalsh me t'mira shume
Ti na dalsh me djem shume
Ti na dalsh me nuse shume
Ti na dalsh me shtjerra shume
Ti na dalsh me dhen shume


_Lume_

Ore zog i ferres
Hajde ditn e veres!
Dit e veres shkoi
Shengjergji pergjoi
***
Vera, vera, guduvera
Nje pule qe pac e thera;
Te gjithe mizat i meshtolla
Karkalecin e harrova
Karkalec, o derezi
Ca ha ti e ca pi ti?
Hengra mish prej gjarperi
Piva uje prej Frasheri!


_Sevran-Skrapar_

Ozi e bozi
Erdhi martallozi
Pepe, peksime
Pa na nxir dy **** ve
Ashtu dalci mot me ne
Mot me ne gezuare
Djemte te martuare
Sa lule ka qershia
Aqe djem paste shtepija
Sa lule ka ajo thane
Aqe cobane e stopane
Sa qepra ne cati
Aqe nuse ne shtepi
Sa qepra ne kashtore
Aqe nuse punetore
Dallendyshe faqekuqe
Na kete kosen e kuqe
Shpjere ne det
Bjere me shendet
*martalloz  njeri i armatosur, rojtar qe ruan malin e nje katundit te mos e prishin bagetit e katundeve te tjera
*peksime  buke me miell te bardhe dhe pjekur dy here; peksimadh, galete
*stopane  i pari i barinjve; celiku


_Shqiptaret e Molizes-Arbereshet e Sicilise_

Dagandrishe, dagandrisheze
Mirsevjen nga do, e na vjen
Sbora u jos mbi malet tane
Sosi dimbri e jardhi vera
Me gjith lulezit, me diegin
Se ti  u prore, o dagandrishe
Bui folezen nene dritsores
Nene dritsoren e shpin time
Te me zgjosh menat njize
Te te jap gjagje te hash
Me gjith bijzat ce do kesh
Dagandrishe, dagandrisheze
Mirsevjen, nga do e na vjen

_Shpat-Elbasan_

Lumja ti moj lulevere
Qi me ke nanen topsheqere
Kur te con te ledhaton
Tyj qafen moj te drejton
Mjera ti moj manushaqe
Qi me ke njerken si farmaqe
Kur te con moj te dermon 
Tyj qafen moj te shtrembnon
***
Ju moj lule gjithsa jinni
Te pare cin kini?
E para lulkaceza
E dyta manushaqeja
E treta lulvereja
E katerta trendelina
E pesta trandafili
***
Siper e ma siper-e
Dalim mu ne maje te malit-e
Mu ne shesh te lules-e
Vin e na kepusin-e
Tufa-tufa na ujdisin-e
Po ne krye na vinin-e
Po ne brez na shtinin-e
Po me kambe na shkelnin-e
Po me mshese na mshinin-e
Me lopate na mbshillnin-e
Ne govate, na shtinin-e
Ne krye na ngrinin-e
Ne plehnit na hidhnin-e

----------


## shigjeta

*Llazoret*

Kur vjen pranvera, femije ne moshe te rritur, burra, etj dalin ne mbremje vone dhe shkojne dere me dere duke kerkuar veze; ne gjuhen popullore quhen llazore; kane dale llazoret dmth po vjen pranvera. Ja disa nga kenget qe kendohen ne kete feste

_Shengjergj_

Llazoret ke dera
Dil se po vjen vera!
Llaxore, llaxoriska
Due vene qi tban lariska
Po sma dhe
Ka qori
Tshkofte plori;
Ka carani
Tshkofte shegani!

*lariske - pula pika-pika
*carani - dy guret qe vihen si shenje per te dalluar vatren ne ode te zjarrit; midis ketyre vihen drute
*shegan - emeri i kaut


_Pogradec_

Lele, lele, moj llazore
Ngaj na hyre ngaj na dole
Neper bace flytyrove
Lele, lele, moj, llazore


_Juge_

O pellumth, o pellumth-o
Mos me pe Lazuare?
Ketu drejt me shkuane
Nde dere te Zotit
Ay zot, se qysh punon:
Kille asper numuron
Darovit Lazuare
Ashtu dalc gezuare!
Me djathe nde napez
Me nuse per qafez
Sa lule nde Tomor
Aqe nuse nde oborr!
Sa lule nde qershi,
Aqe djem ndeper shtepi!

*kille/a -mase bereqeti, 40-45 okesh
*asper/a - para e motshme e argjende


_Cameria_

Erdhi Lazeri mbe dere
Bjeri pulese te pjeve
Jepni Lazerit nje ve
Se u err e do te ve
Do te veje nde More
Jane turqit e te kreshte
Hane gjalpe monove
Ngatje para vjen andara
Shenmeria tye klara
Tye klara e tye thire
Se i vrane monobire
Mbelithni lule, lule malit
Ta ja veme torre varrit.

*andara - furtune
*torre - kulle, grumbull; perqark, per reth

----------


## shigjeta

Per te rrene shi ne vere: Kur bente thatesire e madhe ne vere, te rinjte benin dordolec duke e mbuluar nje shokun e tyre me fier dhe shkojne me te ne shtepi e kendojne. Ne kete kohe del nje njeri nga shtepia dhe i hedh dordolecit nje qyp me uje ne koke. Pastaj gostit djemte me veze.

Kenge qe kendohen:

_Tirane_

Dordolec, bjerna shi
Te na behet misri ri
Misri ri sa trari
Te na mbushet hambari


_Tirane_

Ma sa i dhemb gja caracit
Njaqi me dhimt mu;
O carac, e im vlla
Vlla ste kam e vlla do tzaj
Ethet e mia ty do ti laj
O mal i Dajtit
Me marsh te ligat e shtatit!
O mal i zi
Me jep shendet e fuqi!
O zogu fluturac marrc te ligat e fukarase!
O zogu i zi
Marrc te ligat e djalit te ri

----------


## shigjeta

Rusicat eshte feste qe behej 25 dite pas Pashkeve. Kete feste e benin femijet e vegjel dhe grate. Ne kete dite, ne Polene te Korces grate formonin grupe dhe mblidheshin ne nje shtepi. Aty mbledhin nje sasi te hollash me te cilat blinin miellin gjalpe vaj sheqer dhe te tjera sende qe u duheshin. Me keto bejne lakror, revani, baklava, bukevale dhe te tjera embelsira qe mund tu pelqenin. Perpara se ti hanin do te hiqnin nga nje cope per ta cuar secila ne shtepine e saj, se ishte per te mire, qe te hanin edhe njerezit e tjere te shtepise nga lakrori i rusicave. Si i hanin keto, kendonin dhe loznin valle gjithe diten.

Ne kete dite femijet e vegjel, me shume vajzat, ngriheshin qe ne mengjes me qeska e me shporta ne duar shkonin neper shtepi per te mbledhur miell, gjalpe e veze qe te benin dhe ato lakror per rusicat. Kur shkonin neper shtepite kendonin kengen e rusicave.

Pastaj si  mblidhnin keto, i conin ne nje familje. Aty gatuajne e pastaj hanin dreke, shoqeruar me kenge dhe valle. Pas dreke cdo grup vishte nga nje vajze te vogel si nuse dhe e shetisnin neper rruget e fshatit. Ndaj te perenduar te diellit dilnin jashte fshatit duke kenduar se do te shkonin te mbulonin nenen e diellit. Atje, si germonin me shat nje grope ne forme varri, benin fytyra njerezish prej balte dhe i mbulonin me dhe gropat e hapura; pastaj mblidheshin rreth gropes, duke vajtuar e duke thene: neno moj neno ardhi delli e nuk te gjeti. Pas kesaj ndanin misra te zier prane gropes per shpirtin e nenes se diellit.

Si mbaronin ceremonine, mblidheshin se bashku grupet dhe shkonin duke kenduar ne fshat e shperndaheshin me pas neper shtepite e tyre.

----------


## shigjeta

*Shengjergji*

Ne rrethin e Korces, duke gdhire dita 23 Prill, diten e Shengjergjit, te vegjel e te medhenj ngrihen heret ne mengjes qe te mos i zere dielli ne gjume e dalin jashte fshatit, ku gjejne shelgje me gjethe; kepusin nga nje dege dhe e mbeshtjellin pas brezit, duke besuar se, kur te prashisnin misrat, nuk kane per te patur dhimbje mesi; sjellin dhe disa dege te tjera ne shtepi e duke i thurur kurore i vene rreth tundesit qe te jete i ftohte bulmeti, kur te mblidhet ne vere; u vene nga nje kurore te gjitha eneve te bulmetit dhe te ujit.
Gjithe diten mblidhen grumbuj neper lagjet dhe peshohen.
Ne Polene, diten e Shengjergjit, grate ngrihen qe ne mengjes shpejt, marrin enet dhe vene te mbushin uje. Kur kthehen, u vene eneve nga nje degez shelgu. Shume te tjere dalin e shetisin dhe ku gjejne ndonje shelg a plep,  marrin degeza dhe i vene ne krye dhe ne mes.
Ne Drenove vene e varen neper thana qe te jene te shendoshe e te kuq si ajo.
Cdo shtepi do te there ndonje kafshe: kendes, shqere, ose tjeter.
Kete dite marrin zile dhe dalin e shetitin shtepi me shtepi o kopesht me kopesht qe te trembin krimbat qe mos te hane pemet e lulet.

_Picall -  Tirane_

O Shengjergj i bardhe
Njishti motmet mgjec me i djale
O Shengjergj mushtullu
Njishti motmot, mgjec martu
Sa ky li
Te bahen flokt e mi

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Presidenti Rugova tha se Dita e Falënderimit është një festë tradicionale popullore dhe familjare e Kosovës*




*Prishtinë, 23 tetor* - Sot në mjediset e hotelit "Grand" në Prishtinë u organizua ceremonia e festës tradicionale kosovare, e Ditës së Falenderimti - Darka e Lamës, e cila është organizuar nën patronatin e Presidentit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova. Në këtë manifestim ishin të pranishëm edhe kryeparlamentari Nexhat Daci, ZV.kryeadministratori Çarlls Brajshou, përfaqësues të KFOR-it, përfaqësues të zyrave diplomatike në Prishtinë, deputetë dhe ministra si dhe mysafirë nga komunat e Kosovës. 
Presidenti Rugova, duke folur në këtë manifestim, tha se
Festa e Ditës së Falënderimit - Darka e Lamës është një festë tradicionale popullore dhe familjare e Kosovës dhe në viset e tjera shqiptare.
Duke folur për traditën e festës së Darkës së Lamës, Presidenti tha se ajo është shumë e vjetër. Madje edhe autorët antikë e kanë shënuar që nga shekulli V para Krishtit si festë e vitit tek ilirët, të parët e shqiptarëve që është festuar rreth 23 tetorit. Autorëve antikë ia ka tërhequr vëmendjen kjo fesët e rëndësishme e kulturës shqiptare, tha ai.
Presidenti Rugova tha se kjo festë nëpër shekuj është ruajtur deri në ditë tona. "Populli ynë ka shumë festa të vitit, që lidhen me solsticin, si shumë popuj të tjerë, që përmbyllen, me Darkën e Lamës, që është më e njohura në Kosovë", theksoi ai, duke shtuar se vitin e kaluar e ka shpallur festë tradicionale shtetërore të Kosovës, e cila do të festohet në çdo familje në Kosovë.
"Në këtë ditë kemi menduar si të parët tanë, t'i bëjmë falenderim Zotit për të mirat që na i ka falur brenda një viti dhe t'i lutemi Atij që në vitin tjetër, në motin tjetër të na falë, të na dhurojë më shumë të mira" vlerësoi Presidenti Rugova deh shtoi se "kjo Ditë Falënderimi na obligon dhe na përkujton se duhet t'i shtojmë prodhimet tona të tokës". "Po ashtu na obligon që prodhimet e tokës së Kosovës t'i përpunojmë, t'i bëjmë më cilësore për të gjithë qytetarët tanë dhe për eksport për kombet e tjera. Dhe në këtë ditë ne i lutemi Zotit për këtë". Njëherit paralajmëroi se që nga viti i ardhshëm për ditën e kësaj feste nuk do të punohet dhe do të jetë ditë që i kushtohet falenderimit.
"Shpresoj se kjo festë do të pasurohet me forma të ndryshme të manifestimit në të ardhmen", tha Presidenti Rugova, duke i ftuar të pranishmit që të kënaqen me tryezën e shtruar e me prodhime kosovare tradicionale.
"Zoti e bekoftë e Kosovën dhe të mirat e saj", tha në fund të fjalës së tij Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, duke folur në këtë Ditë Falenderimi, në Darkën e Lamës.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Dita e Verës, 14 Marsi, një zakon arbëresh*

Dita e Verës quhet e tillë sepse më 14 Mars bimësia zgjohet nga gjumi dimëror. Në këtë ditë bimësia fillon të thithë lëngjet nga toka dhe kështu të rritet. Ndonëse kjo datë vazhdon të festohet  madhërishëm në qytetin Skampa _(Elbasan)_, ajo i përket të gjithë arbërësve-arbanasve _(arbëreshëve)_. Shenjat e festimit të këtij zakoni arbëresh janë:

*1)* Marrja datën 13 Mars të një tufe të vogël bari të njomë bashkë me rrenjët dhe dheun, me qëllim që të gjendet mëngjezin e datës 14 Mars në shtëpi.

*2)* Gatimi i ballakumeve, që gatuhen një ose dy ditë përpara datës 14 Mars, me qëllim që mëngjezi i datës 14 Mars ti gjejë ballakumet në shtëpi. 

*GATIMI I BALLAKUMEVE*

MASAT

1 kg sheqer, 0.4 kg tëlyn (gjalp), 7-8 kokrra vezë, 1 kg miell misri i situr, një dorë miell gruri, 

1 fixhan kafeje qumësht; një enë e madhe bakri e pakallajisur ose përndryshe prej qelqi.

GATIMI

Tretet tëlyni dhe lihet te fundërrojnë kripërat e tij. Pastaj tëlyni i vakët dhe pa kripërat e rëna në fund rrihet me sheqerin deri sa të bëhet një masë e bardhë. E mira është që rrahja e masës të bëhet me dorë, sepse përfundimi i përzjerjes ndjehet kur të duket se prek fije me dorën që po përzien masën e krijuar. Ndërkohë vezët janë përzjerë me qumështin më parë dhe shtohen dalëngadalë tek sheqeri i rrahur, duke vazhduar përzjerjen e këtij të fundit.

Pastaj hidhet mielli dalëngadalë duke vazhduar perzjerjen me dorë. Mielli i grurit hidhet nga fundi. Duhet patur kujdes me hedhjen e miellit, sepse mielli i tepërt i bën të forta ballakumet pas pjekjes. Prandaj, pasi është harxhuar sasia e paracaktuar e miellit, brumi lihet 15-30 minuta në qetësi pavarësisht se ai mund të duket i qullët. Kjo kohë mjafton që grimcat e miellit të thithin lagështirën e brumit të qullët. Nëse shihet se brumi ka mbetur përsëri si i qullët, atëhere atij mund t'i shtohet edhe një dorë miell. Kështu me këtë brume ballakumet nuk do të shtrihen gjatë pjekjes.

PJEKJA

Tepsiat lyhen me pak tëlyn dhe spërkaten me pak miell. Pastaj, nga brumi tashmë i gatuar, formohen me dorë gurabiet me madhësi jo të vogël dhe vendosen mbi tepsi të larguara nga njëra tjetra. Paraprakisht furra është nxehur në 170oC. Futet tepsia në furrë dhe lihet aty derisa ballkumet të formojnë pak kore (jo të skuqen). Nxirret pastaj tepsia nga furra dhe lihet të ftohet, me qëllim që ballakumet të shkëputen lehtësisht nga ajo. 

*Gëzuar!*

----------


## shigjeta

*Viti i Ri*

Naten, perpara se te vije viti i ri, ne Kosove te Permetit,  grat e çdo familjeje gatuajne nje byreksheqer dhe perpara se te shtrohet darka, shkojne ne çdo vend te shtepise duke kenduar:

_Olek bolek plot me buk e bereqet
Me hambare e me qilare
Me nuse e djem gezuar_

Ne Paftal te Beratit mblidhen njerezit e familjes rreth vatres, hedhin ne zjarr flete perckash ose kokra gruri dhe kujtojne nate çast emrin e njerit psh per NN.  Po te hidhet perpjete percka ose kokra e grurit e te kercase, tregon se do te gezoje shendet te plote gjithe ate vit; po nuk u hodh percka a gruri perpjete tregon te kunderten.

Bejne edhe kulaç me brume te ardhur dhe vendosin nje para brenda. Darken e vitit te ri kete kulaç e presin ne aq pjese sa jane njerezit e familjes dhe te gjithe marrin nga nje cope. Kush gjen parane ai do te kete fat.

Ne disa vise bejne byrek me trahana e kulaç me veze dhe diten e vitit te ri ne mengjes shkojne ne vreshte dhe rrukullisin femijet neper hardhite; pastaj presin tri dege hardhi, te cilat i marrin dhe  bejne kurore duke u vene edhe nje llastar ulliri. Vendit te hardhise ku u pre dega i hedhin vere e i vene pak byrek me trahana.

Kuroren e hardhise, qe e ruajne jashte shtepise, e hedhin diten e Ujit te Bekuar ne krua ose ndonje rreke me uje.

_mbledhur si material me 1955_

----------


## EXODUS

Llazore

Llazore, mi llazore,
Ku ma ke llazorën?
Te udhë e limonët.
Të limoftë shpata, 
Shpatat tek i Zoti.
Oj Zoti, Shëndelli!
As na jep një kokër ve,
Më t'ë rruashin tre pendë qè.
Sa lesh mi tre deshë,
Aqë bereqet të keshë.
Sa lule mi Tomorr,
Aqë dhen e dhi, 'oborr.
Sa drrasa mi çardhak,
Aqë nuse me duvak.
Sa lule mi qershi,
Aqë trima në shtëpi.

----------


## shigjeta

*Viti i ri mirë se na gjet*

Viti i ri mirë se na gjet*
më mirë mot se sivjet
me shendet e bereqet
kush ka njerëz në kurbet
i ardhçinë me shendet
me një mijë lira në xhep!

_Mërtiraj - Vlorë, 1948

*Diten e veres (keshtu quhej dita e pare e pranveres kur niste viti i ri bujqesor) gatuanin kuleçe duke u shtire brenda veze. Pastaj do te shkonin te bagetia ne kullote, duke sjelle aty veç kuleçeve, nje kungull, lakra e bar te njome dhe nje hosten. Kulaçin do ta rrokullisnin ne mes te bagetive. Ne qofte se kulaçi do te binte mbare, edhe bagetite do te kishin mbaresi ate vit; po te binte prape, ne bageti do te kishte dem. Qetë do t'i ferkonin me kungullin qe te shendosheshin porsi ai; pastaj me bar e me lakra te njoma, qe gjithe vitin te kishte njomishte te bollshme per qetë. Me ne fund merrnin hostenin dhe vetem sa i preknin qetë me te, duke thene keto vargje:

Une u çpofsha
Zagali mos u çpoftë
Në brazdë mos gulçofshi
Arat mirë i lërofshi...

mbledhur nga F. Rrapaj_

----------


## shigjeta

*Dita e Veres, rrenjet e festes pagane*

I takon pikerisht qytetit te Elbasanit merita e festes se Dites se Veres, sepse ndryshe nga gjithe qytetet e tjere, Elbasani diti ta ruaje traditen edhe ne ato vite kur u duk se gjetiu ajo u zbeh. Prej vitesh tanime, Dita e Veres eshte nje feste zyrtare, gje qe ben qe Elbasani te shnderrohet ne nje vend pelegrinazhi nga mbare Shqiperia. 

Ne fakt, Dita e Veres eshte nje feste pagane me origjine te lashte. Ajo eshte feste arbereshe e trasheguar ne vecanti nga qytetaret e VALM-it Elbasanit (Skampa e lashtesise) dhe festohet me 14 mars. Festimi kryhet ne nderim te natyres se bukur shqiptare dhe bimesise qe rigjallerohet me ardhjen e stines se ngrohte. Data 14 mars çel festivalin 1-javor te pjellorise dhe rilindjes se natyres, duke e cuar drejt 21 marsit, qe eshte Dita kalendarike diellore e Veres. Sipas profesoreve te etonografise, ritet e dimrit qe "japin shpirt" me ardhjen e pranveres, jane te dokumentuara te pakten prej tre mije vjetesh. Ato jane pasqyruar ne mitologji, ne veprat e Homerit etj. Kemi te bejme, keshtu me nje tradite mesdhetare. Dita e Veres ishte dita e fillimit te vitit sipas kalendarit shume te lashte te shqiptareve, pra nje dite qe kremtohej shume shekuj para se te lindte krishterimi. Ajo kremtohej me 1 mars te kalendarit Julian, diten e pare te vitit te ri ( sipas kalendarit Gregorian, "14 mars"). Ishte nje feste mbareshqiptare, qe kremtohej si ne Veri edhe ne Jug, por me nuanca te ndryshme, sipas krahinave. 

_Pse dita quhet e Veres, kur ne fakt festivali eshte pranveror?_ 
Kjo ndodh sepse ne kalendarin diellor ilir/shqiptar (dhe te disa popujve te tjere), ka vetem dy stine, Vere dhe Dimer, dhe stinet nisin me barasnetet (ekuinokset) ne mars e shtator dhe arrijne mesin me solsticet ne qershor e dhjetor, atehere kur festohet perkatesisht Mesvera dhe Mesdimri. Nderkaq, nga pikepamja gjeografike, festa kremtohet nga mbare shqiptaret, ne qytete e ne fshatra, ne fusha e ne malesi, ne atdhe apo edhe ne mergim. Fakti qe kremtimi i Dites se Veres eshte bere edhe nga arbereshet (aq sa disa autore e kane quajtur "feste arbereshe"), eshte deshmi e perhapjes se saj te hershme nder shqiptaret. Keshtu pra, ndonese kjo dite vazhdon te ruhet dhe festohet madherishem ne qytetin e Elbasanit, ceremonite me kete rast nuk mungojne ne gjithe Shqiperine, ku njerezit ngjiten pergjithesisht ne maja te larta per te qene sa me afer Perendise se Diellit, jetedhenesit, para te cilit luteshin per begatine pergjate vitit te ri. 
_
Festimet per Diten e Veres_ 
Natyrisht qe kohet moderne i kane ndryshuar disi ritet dhe per rrjedhoje edhe menyren e festimit te Dites se Veres. Megjithate, baza e festimeve eshte ruajtur dhe mbetet e njejta. Ceremonite e festes pagane qe ka origjine dhe tradite shqiptare, i dedikohen sikurse shume shekuj me pare, stines se pranveres, gjate se ciles rigjallerohet gjithcka pas nje gjumi te lodhur dhe te gjate dimeror. 14 marsi e ka origjinen qe ne kohen kur njerezit i faleshin perendive. Tempulli ka qene ne zonen e Cermenikes, ne afersi te Librazhdit te sotem. Sipas kalendarit te vjeter, njerezit orientoheshin sipas diellit, henes dhe gjelberimit. Po ashtu, edhe sot, 14 marsi per shumicen e shqiptareve simbolizon fundin e dimrit te acarte dhe hyrjen e pranveres me celjen e luleve. Ne kohet antike, paraardhesit tane Iliret, udhetonin nga te katra anet per t'ju falur perendise se riperteritjes dhe gjithesise, Diana Candieviensis. Ritet jane trasheguar brez pas brezi ndoshta per me teper se 24 shekuj me radhe. Dikur dedikimet i kushtoheshin perendise Diane, ndersa sot ato praktikohen per nje jete me te mire, te mbushur me hare, gezim, dashuri dhe begati. Zakonisht, sikurse edhe ne kohet antike, njerezit me kete rast linin banesat e tyre per t'ju drejtuar zonave me gjelberim, si nje forme pikniku ku gezonin shoqerine e njeri-tjetrin me gatimet me te mira tradicionale. Edhe sot, ne piknikun klasik te Dites se Veres, sidomos elbasanasit lene qytetin per t'ju drejtuar pikave turistike ne Byshek, Gjinar, Gurren e Labinotit, Ullirit te Qefit, Kroit te Kalit, Cezmes se Lepurit, Ujit te Ftohte ne Labinot etj. 

_Ballokumja, si pergatitet embelsira tipike elbasanase_ 
Eshte embelsire karakteristike elbasanase. Ka qene dhe mbetet sinonim i Dites se Veres. Ka nje formule te vecante gatimi, qe njihet vetem ne kete qytet, edhe pse ballokumja tani pergatitet thuajse kudo. Ne vija te pergjithshme, nje ballokume pergatitet keshtu: 
Ne nje ene te posacme prej bakri hedhim gjalpe te fresket, sheqer, veze, nje maje miell misri dhe pak finje zjarri. Te gjithe perberesit perzgjidhen ne kushte natyrale. Megjithate, pak persona e dine se nje kg miell ballokumesh del pas nje cikli sitjesh nga 7-8 kg miell misri. Edhe sheqeri ndryshon nga ai i zakonshmi, pasi eshte i imet, ndersa e njejta gje ndodh edhe me edhe gjalpin, i cili duhet te jete prodhuar ne fshat dhe te kete nje ngjyre te vecante. Gjalpi i fresket tretet dhe vendoset ne enen e ballokumes. Mbi gjalp hidhet pak e nga pak sheqeri dhe te dyja se bashku rrihen per nje kohe te gjate me nje luge druri. Me pas hidhen vezet nje e nga, nderkohe qe rrahja me luge vazhdon. Pastaj e ka radhen hedhja e majes se miellit te misrit. Maja e miellit hidhet me ngadale dhe perzihet vazhdimisht me lugen e drunjte. Ne masen e formuar hidhet pak finje zjarri. Rrahja duhet te behet me dore, jo me mjete te posacme elektrike. Brumi i formuar nga kjo perzierje merret me luge druri dhe vendoset ne topa ne tepsi dhe futet ne furren me dru zjarri. Piqet dhe sherbehet ne formen e kulaceve qe te gjithe i njohim dhe i shijojme. 

_Traditat dhe zakonet, verorja_ 
Tradicionalisht, me 13 mars njerezit marrin nje tufe te vogel bari te njome, bashke me rrenjet dhe dheun, qe ta kene ne mengjesin e dates 14 mars ne shtepi. Ky zakon i lashte ruhet dhe festohet jo vetem ne Elbasan, por edhe ne Diber, Struge e Prespe, si nje shenje mbaresie dhe prosperiteti per familjet e tyre. Po keshtu, me kete rast femijeve dhe te rinjve beqare u lidhen ne dore veroret tradicionale, te bera me fill te kuq dhe te bardhe, thurur me njeri-tjetrin. Mendohet se termi verore ka ndoshta lidhje me emrin e stines se veres ne gjuhen shqipe. Pasi i heqin pas dy javesh nga dora ose qafa, vajzat i lene veroret ne dege pemesh ose ne shkurre. Ne qofte se zogjte i marrin veroret per te stolisur folete e tyre, atehere mendohet se vajza beqare do te martohet brenda vitit. Kjo tradite vijon te ruhet ne shume zona te vendit. Sic shkruan Konica, me verore rrethoheshin edhe deget e thanave, dellinjave, dafinave apo shelgjeve te nderura. Ne shume raste ne Diten e Veres thureshin kurora qe vareshin ne portat e shtepise, per te sjelle fat. 

_Elbasani dhe Tirana_ 
Prej 6 vitesh, Dita e Veres kremtohet edhe ne Tirane. Kjo pasi festa e Veres qe kremtohet ne qytetin e njohur ndryshe si "qyteti ne kerthize te Shqiperise", nuk eshte vetem per elbasanasit. Pervec pjesemarrjes ne nivel shteteror, vizitore nga mbare vendi vizitojne ne kete dite Elbasanin, per te pare nga afer festimet e organizuara nga bashkia, si dhe per te shijuar ballokumen e famshme. Thuhet se kushdo qe kalon keto dite Uren e Zaranikes, per te hyre ne qytetin e Elbasanit, ka ndjere qe ne deren e ketij "oborri-qytet" aromen e ballokumeve, si simbol i festes se Dites se Veres. Por, prej disa vitesh, qe ne vigjilje te festes, aroma e festimeve nis te ndihet edhe ne kryeqytetin e Shqiperise, ku bashkia ofron nje fond te vecante per festen. Ne parqe e bulevarde programohen koncerte festive, lojera te ndryshme per te rinjte dhe te vegjlit, ndersa vizitore nga i gjithe vendi mesyjne ne Tirane. 

_Si festohet dita e veres, nga veriu ne jug_
 Ne Tropoje, nenat zgjohen heret kete dite, mbledhin lule, gjethe dhe fije bari. Keto pastaj i hedhin me kujdes mbi fytyrat e femijeve dhe mbi jastek kur ata ende flene, duke u lagur edhe syte me disa pika uje. Ne skajin verior te Shqiperise, ashtu sikurse edhe ne Diber, femijet gjate gjithe dites kepusin dellinja dhe krijojne me to mullare, te cileve u vene flaken ne mbremje, duke kercyer rreth flakeve. Ne Tropoje, Dita e Veres kremtohet me 22 mars, ndoshta per shkak te klimes paksa me te ftohte krahasuar me Shqiperine e Mesme dhe ate te Jugut. Ne fshatin Luzhe te Tropojes, njerez supersticioze kerkojne ndihme dhe mbaresi nga varre dhe gure te kthyer tashme ne idhuj. Te medhenj dhe te vegjel udhetojne neper terrene malore per t'u sjelle rreth nje guri varri. Nderkaq, ne Diber, rreth ores kater te mengjesit njerezit zgjohen "per te mbyllur dyert". Ky term do te thote qe te zgjohesh heret dhe kycin e portes ta lidhesh me penj. Simbolika e ketij veprimi nuk dihet. Vezet e ziera dhe "beteja" e tyre, jane gjithashtu tregues i kesaj dite. Nderkohe, ne Lushnje bashke me vezet zihet edhe misri dhe u jepet femijeve qe vijne verdalle duke kenduar dhe duke perplasur dy gure me njeri-tjetrin. Ata kerkojne miser ose veze te ziera. Elementet e perbashket nga veriu ne jug i japin kesaj dite nje unitet qe tregon per karakterin pagan shqiptar. 
_
Edhe Kosova feston Diten e Verezes_ 
Dita e Verezes festohet edhe ne Kosove, sipas nje tradite te lashte, te ngjashme me Diten e Veres ne Elbasan. Pjese e festimeve jane daljet e te rinjve e te rejave ne sheshe fshatrash, ne bjeshke, mbledhja e luleve te para, vallezimi e kendimi, ndezja e zjarreve dhe gatimet speciale me miell misri e gruri, te cilat kane ngjashmeri, por nuk jane si ballokumet e Elbasanit. Ne keto ane me blegtori te zhvilluar, nder shume ushqime qe shtrohen ne sofer jane mishi i qengjit dhe flija. Kjo feste behet me besimin se Dita e Verezes sjell fat, shendet, mbaresi, perteritje e dashuri njerezore dhe ritet nderlidhen me zgjimin e bimesise, gjallimin dhe kalimin nga dimri ne pranvere. 

_Dita e Veres, sipas Faik Konices_ 
"C'eshte Dita e Veres? Eshte dita ne te cilen stergjyshit tane, kur skish lindur edhe krishterimi, kremtonin bashke me romaket dhe me greket e vjeter, perendite e lulevet, te shlegjevet. Kur shkrin dimri, kur qaset vera buzeqeshur, e holle dhe e gjate si ne pikture te Boticelit, zemra e njeriut shkarkohet nga nje barre, shijon nje qetesi, nje lumteri te embel. Ne kete gezim, stergjysherit tane ndienin nje detyre t'u falen perendivet qe siellin keto miresira. Dhe ashtu leu festa hiroshe qe e quajne Dita e Veres. Ne pake dite ne Shqiperi, besniket e fundme te pagamizmit, besniket pa dashur dhe pa ditur, do te rrethojne me verore deget e thanave, te dellinjavet, te dafinavet, te gjitha shelgjevet te nderuara. Do te keputin dege te gjelbera dhe do t'i vene permbi kryet e shtepivet. Te mos i leme te humbasin keto festa te vjetra te races sone. Nuk i bejne dem njeriut. Sjellin nje gezim te kulluar ne shtepi. Nje vend ku jeta e te vegjelvet eshte aq e trishtuar, djelmuria dhe vajzat kane nje rase te rrale per te defryer. Per te medhenjte, Dita e Veres ka nje shije poetike te holle e te rralle" Faik Konica, shkruante per Diten e Veres rreth 100 vjet me pare, ne kohen e sundimit osman 

_Koha Jone_

----------


## fattlumi

Nuk me ra ne sy nje teme me festat e vjetra nga tradita e lashte shqiptare dhe ilire.Disa nga keto festa edhe sot e kesaj dite festohen,diku me shume e diku me pak sipas trevave te ndryshme shqiptare.
Ju lutem forumisteve te sjellim diturine,pervojen ose edhe perjetimet ne lidhje me festat e vjetra shqiptare, per datat se kur festohen ato, variantet e ndryshme lokale te disa festave, emertimet e tyre etj. Posaqerisht eshte mire te sjellim te dhena per ato festa qe jane krejtesisht me karakter lokal, te panjohura per pjesen tjeter te kombit si dhe te kujtojme ato festa qe pothuajse jane zhdukur tani ne kohen 'moderne'. Tregoni aq s'a keni dijeni per keto dhe poashtu mundesisht sjellni edhe pervojat e juaja personale dhe familjare.
Ne vazhdim do i sjelli tri festa qe ende ne shume treva shqiptare jane shume te fresketa dhe vazhdojne edhe sot e tutje te festohen.


*Darka e lames* 

Ne kete dite, populli i falenderohet Zotit mbas korrjeve-fshirjeve dhe kjo dite festohet duke e shtruar ne lamë (ku eshte bere fshirja) nje darke me q'rast shtrohen gjithë te mirat ne sofer dhe thirren te afermit e miqte si shenje respekti per ta. Kjo ka qene pak a shume karakteri origjinal i kesaj feste. 
Tash kjo feste eshte edhe feste kombetare tradicionale ne Kosove.Eshte vendosur me ligj nen perkujdesjen e presidentit Rugova.Si date ka mbetur 24 tetori.


*Darka e pastermes*

Perveq darkes se lames, ne disa treva shqiptare, deri para disa viteve eshte festuar edhe darka e pastermes. Kjo darke asht ba zakonisht ne dimer, pra ne kohen kur prehen pastermat. Ate dite, prej mengjesit jane mbledhe disa burra (zanatli), kryesisht kusherinje e bashkefshatar edhe kane ndihmu ne prerjen dhe rjepjen e pastermes, dhe e kane pergadite mishin , e kane coptu dhe e kane kryposur.
Per dreke zakonisht kane qendruar ata qe kane ndihmuar ne prerjen e postermes.
E per darke perveq atyre te drekes, jane thirre edhe miq e dashamire. Kane shtru darke se e kane siguru mishin per dimer e me gjate, e darken e pare e kane ngrene me musafir.
E si gjelle kryesore e darkes se pastermes thuhet se kane qene mishi me lakra. 

*Dita e Verës*

Dita e Verës është një festë me origjinë të lashtë. Ajo është festë arbëreshe e trashëguar në veçanti nga qytetarët e VALM-it Elbasanit (Skampa e lashtësisë) dhe festohet më 14 mars.

Festimi kryhet në nderim të natyrës së bukur shqiptare dhe bimësisë që merr jetë në këtë datë. Tanimë kjo festë është bërë edhe ditë kombëtare pushimi. Shenja dalluese e këtij festimi është gatimi i ballokumeve.

Ndërsa në Lezhë Ditën e Verës ndizeshin zjarre purifikues e për t'i dhënë forcë diellit në oborr e në kopshte. Nga gratë bëheshin rite magjike e kundër qenieve të tjera dëmtuese, grabitëse. Ndonëse kjo ditë vazhdon të ruhet dhe festohet madhërishëm në qytetin e lashte te (VALMIT) Elbasanit, ajo është festë e të gjithë shqiptarëve. Më 13 mars njerëzit marrin një tufë të vogël bari të njomë bashkë me rrënjët dhe dheun, që ta kenë në mëngjesin e datës 14 Mars në shtëpi. Ky zakon i lashtë ruhet dhe festohet jo vetëm në Elbasan po edhe në Dibër, Strugë e Prespë.


Dita e Verës ishte dita e fillimit të vitit sipas kalendarit shumë të lashtë të shqiptarëve, pra një ditë që kremtohej shumë shëkuj para se të lindte krishtërimi. Ajo kremtohej me 1 Mars të kalendarit Julian, ditën e parë të vitit të ri ( sipas kalendarit Gregorian, "14 Mars") Ajo ishte një festë mbarëshqiptare, që kremtohej si në Veri edhe në Jug, por me nuanca të ndryshmë, sipas krahinave.

pamje nga festimi i "Dites se Veres"

----------


## baaroar

Këngë për muajt, stinët, ditët e javës, kohën, festat popullore kalendarike etj.

1
JENARI - KËMBËMBARI

Jenari,
këmbëmbari.
Në janar,
me tagar.
Në shkurt,
hiq e mos këput!
Marsi,
pemët i mbarsi.
Erdhi prilli,
zë këngën birbili.
Në maj,
zure t'ia mbaj!
Korriku,
vjen rrotull shiniku.
O korrik,
as na jep ca fiq!
Gusht e gunë,
vjeshtë e punë.1)
Që në gusht,
nga një grusht!
Kaloi vapa me gusht
dhe vreshta me rrusht.
Në shëndré
ha e kurcé!

Muzinë-Sarandë, 1948

1) I thonë edhe: "vjeshtë e lugë".


2
NË JENAR - JEPU DHËNVE BAR!

Në jenar,
jepu dhënve bar!
Ugari jenarit,
vlaga e beharit,
Në shkurt,
mat dheun me kut!
Në mars,
bujku vë maras!
Në prill,
zë puna fill.
Në maj,
bën kosa vaj.1)
Në qershor,
merr drapërin e korr!
Në korrik,
ha e ngopu fiq!
- Kur e ka bujku ajamnë?
- Gushtin dhe vjeshtën e parë.
Në vjeshtën e parë,
hiq e hiq palcarë.2)
Në vjeshtën e mesme,
hambarin ngjeshe.
Në vjeshtën e prasme,
buzagaze.
Dymbëdhjetë shënëndre,
luan si zogu në vé.3)

1) zhurmë e kosës kur korr.
2) Misra të njomë.
3) Në disa variante për këtë muaj thuhet edhe: "Keci i shëndreut" etj.

Gumenicë-Vlorë, 1946

----------


## baaroar

3
LISI DYMBËDHJETË DEGA

Lisi dymbëdhjetë dega,1)
sa të buta, aqë të egra,
çdo degë katër folé,
çdo folé me shtatë vê.

Delvinë-Sarandë, 1946

1) Gjëegjëzë për vitin, muajt, javët, ditët e javës.

4
E HËNA I THA TË MARTËS

E hëna i tha të martës,
t'i thosh të mërkurës,
e mori vesh e ënjtja,
dhe i tha të prëmtes,
kjo i tha së shtunës:
"të diel kemi të krëmte."

Piqerras-Sarandë, 1946

5
SOT ËSHTË E SHTUNË

Sot është e shtunë,
kërcejnë dy majmunë,
kërcejnë e këndojnë,
Bardhin e martojnë.1)

Gumenicë-Vlorë, 1967

1) I thonë fëmijët ditën e shtunë për t'u zbavitur.

6
VITI I RI MIRË SE NA GJET

Viti i ri, mirë se na gjet1)
më mirë mot se sivjet,
me shëndet e bereqet,
kush ka njerëz në kurbet,
i ardhçinë me shëndet,
me një mijë lira në xhep!

Mërtiraj-Vlorë, 1948

1) Ditën e verës (kështu quhej dita e parë e pranverës kur niste viti i ri bujqësor) gatuanin kuleçë duke u shtirë brenda vezë. Pastaj do të shkonin te bagëtia në kullotë, duke sjellë aty veç kuleçëve, një kungull, lakra e bar të njomë dhe një hosten. Kulaçin do ta rrokullisnin në mes të bagëtive. Në qoftë se ky do të binte mbarë, edhe bagëtitë do të kishin mbarësi atë vit; po të binte prapë, në bagëti do të kishte dëm. Qétë do t'i fërkonin me kungullin që të shëndosheshin porsi ai; pastaj me bar e me lakra të njoma, që gjithë vitin të kishte njomishte të bollshme për qétë. Më në fund merrnin hostenin dhe vetëm sa i preknin qétë me të, recitonin vargje: Unë u çpofsha,/ zagali mos u çpoftë, në brazdë mos gulçofshi,/ arat mirë i lërofshi...

----------


## baaroar

7
ÇIKË ÇIKË NË DËRRASË

Çikë, çikë, në dërrasë,
mos më diq se të kam vashë!
Çikë, çikë, në thëngjill,
mos më diq se të kam bir!
Xhi, xhi, kokoshi,
sa çika në çati,
aqë dhën e aqë dhi,
aqë pela në shtëpi!1)

Zhulat-Gjirokastër, 1955

1)Thuhen nga fëmijët ditën e vitit të ri, kur shkojnë nëpër familje "për të bërë këmbë" për mbarësi; njëkohësisht ata shkrepnin urët e zjarrit që të ngriheshin shkëndijat.

8
DOLLA NË MAJË TË MALIT

Dolla në majë të malit,
zheva në buzë të marsit;
- Dërc, o dimër, se ta hodha!
tha plaka buzës së marsit,
edhe shtëllungat i torri,
kopenë nga dimri e nxorri,
Po marsi u zëmërua
edhe shkurtit iu ankua;
- More shkurt; more vëlla;
më jep tri ditë huá
ta bëj plakënë siç dua?!
Shkurti tri ditë ja fali:
plot me borë ç'u mbush mali,
borë, breshër e furtunë...
Stani e plaka u bënë gurë.1)

Muzinë-Sarandë, 1980

1)Siç thuhet, plakat e marsit janë: tri në fillim të muajit (në ditët 1-3 mars), tri në mes dhe tri në fund. Për plakat e para kur bënte dimër, thoshin:"Një plakë e madhe qënka grindur me nusen nuk do t'i ketë bërë kafe, apo s'i ka dhënë të hajë e të pijë mirë etj. Nga mesi i këtij muaji, mund të bëjë dimër, mund të bëjë edhe kohë e mirë. Po të bënte kohë e mirë, plaka ishte e ngrënë dhe e pirë mirë. Po kështu në fund të marsit gjëndja e kohës varej nga gjëndja e plakës. Meqë në mars koha ndryshon shpesh, populli thoshte se "marsi tri herë e ngorth, tri herë e qelb".

9
IKËNI GJARPËRINJ

Ikëni, gjarpërinj,
ikëni shtërpinj,
erdh vangjelizmoi,
u theri e u shoi,
me kordhën të ngjeshur,
me llërët përveshur.
- Nemna, zonjë, venë,
se s'ta kemi ngenë!
Në mos na dhënç venë,
ti rafsh më një ferrë:
Të biftë një lis në vatër,
dhe prefsh këmbën me spatë!

Shëvasi-Sarandë, 1981

Shëvasi - Shën Vasil, ose Shovasi në të folmen krahinore.(shënimi im)

10
E FORTË SI THANA

E fortë si thana,
e kuqe si molla,
e urtë si qëngji,
e majme si derri.1)

Kodër-Tepelenë, 1950

1)Ditën e verës në mëngjes herët, një djalë apo vajzë, godiste me një shufër thane me lule gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes që ishin ende duke fjetur. Të goditurat i shoqëronte me vargjet e mësipërme.

----------


## baaroar

11
LAZORE - MILAZORE

- Lazore, milazore
ku më ke lazuar?
- Te Udh' e Limuar,
- Të limoftë shpata!
- Shpata tek i zoti.
- O i zoti Shëndëlli,
toli, tomeli.
Shkoi Çelua nëpër ne.
- As më jep një koqevé
a m'i paç tri pëndë qé.
Sa lesh në tre desh,
aqë bereqet të kesh!
Sa lule në Tomorr,
aq dhën e dhi në oborr!
Sa lule në qershi,
aq trima në shtëpi!
Sa shkëndija në oxhak,
aq nuse me duvak!
Sa furka në kasolle,
aq nuse farkëtore.

Dukat-Vlorë, 1945


13
TY, TY, TY, TY DELEZA

Ty, ty, ty, ty, delezá
dhëmbë kuçumbelezà
ku ku fjetur sonte?
- Ndë arë të Vasilit,
bithë trëndafilit.
Trëndafili fletë-fletë,
mori maletë përpjetë.
- Pa del nuse ç'është ai?
- Është një arap i zi,
jo i madh po zogomi1)
në një kal me uzengji,
shkoi e vate në Dhërmi.
Dhërmiu s'e priti dotë;
po e prinë palasikotë.
Palasikotë farë-farë,
dimbëdhjetë pleq të parë,
do rihnin Belul Aganë.
Mo rihni Belul Aganë;
po atë Belul Katinë,
se na prishi varfërinë,
varfërinë e Vlorës,
dëng e dëng këmborës;
dëng e dëng dhe ziles,
në vesh të kopiles.
- Kopile, o kopilaqe,
kush t'i puthi buzë e faqe?
- Ai djali pa mustaqe,
i pavënë brisk në faqe.

Palasë-Vlorë, 1955

1)Cinxami, cërmëli.

----------

